# ANY ONE HEAR GOOD NEWS FROM BRIDGEWATER STATE COLLEGE



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

JUST WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAS HEARD BACK FROM BRIDGEWATER STATE COLLEGE. I PUT IN FOR A RESERVE POSTION NO NEWS YET. WHAT ABOUT YOU. GOOG LUCK


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I heard they made calls and informed candidates that were favorable.. that if they were interested that the positions were theirs and all the paperwork had all ready been sent out.. They have done their pics a few weeks ago and have all ready done the hireing... I know for fact.. as a matter of fact as I hear it they are all ready setting up for unifors and training for the people that were hired... I know its true 'cause it comes from a real source...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"I heard"
"I know for a fact"
"I know its true"
"comes from a real source"

Ho-hum


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Ho hum ... ok what ever.. didn't want to say it but I will.. I'm the source.. Im one of the new hires for BSC.. So I do know whats going on and didn't origionally want to say so...


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

and anotherthing that goes for everyone on this board... I for one an just a little sick and tired ov everyone nit picking at everyone else.. If you have nothing better to do with your time.. SCREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

hey kdk,

relax its a message board. I think the response you got was due to a lot of stuff that gets posted on here sometimes is kinda lacking in fact. Anyway congrats on getting the job.


----------



## JV78 (Nov 17, 2002)

Easy there big fella!! I would have to "respectfully disagree" with the opinion that everyone picks at everyone else on this board. I read this board everyday at least once and most of the "picking", if you will, is done in a joking manner. Gil and the moderator's do a good job of keeping this board a fair place for everyone to voice there opinion, when its done in a proper manner.

You sound like you need a hug dude!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks Bart.... and if you want to disagree jay thats ok too.. yes gil and the others do do a good job, but as we all know it does get a little nit pickey at times... weve all seen it, sometimes its in good humor, but other times you can clearly see when its not...
anyway no big deal... thanks to all though.. good luck and be safe to all......


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by kdk240:
> * Ho hum ... ok what ever.. didn't want to say it but I will.. I'm the source.. Im one of the new hires for BSC.. So I do know whats going on and didn't origionally want to say so... *


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Why didn't you just say you were one of the new hires? I hope You enjoy your career with Dancing Dave & Earwax Eric. Don't forget to answer the call as often as possible and put an apple on Eric's desk (upstairs)whenever you can.

Remember to take every detail they offer too. It is unfortunate they won't let you do "outside" details, but maybe in a few years.............

In any event, Good Luck!!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks MPD.. Ear wax eiic and dancin Dave?? Something I sould know before I enter???







)
Well anyway I take it youv'e worked there at some point? anything I should be aware of?? Seems like another good foot in the door thats why I took it.. I didn't want to say so at first because, it was obvious that he wasn't one of the picks... I felt bad ya know... Wev'e all been in that spot, why say it and make it sound like I know 'cause I got picked and you didn't... Well at least thats the way it seemed to me at the time anyway.. but thanks... Any advice for me let me know.. Seems like a decient dept.... Hey U on the job in Brockton, or just Live in the city of champs??


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good luck KDK240
BSCPD is a great police department, very well equiped and training is top notch. They do send people to FT academy but you might have to be there a long time. We hired one PT officer from there a while ago, because he was a PT for more than six years. They just put on two FT officers and they have to attend the academy when it comes up again. I heard they don't let PT officers work outside details(Bridgewater, East Bridgewater) but you can work inside details(lower rate but better than nothing).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by kdk240:
> * Thanks MPD.. Ear wax eiic and dancin Dave?? Something I sould know before I enter???
> 
> 
> ...


Hee Hee,
I just like to pick on BSC crew. Ya know I was in the running for the midnight Sgt position vacated by Sgt Cunningham when she went to EBPD.
Chief back then was nice guy (1994) 
The new regime (Dave & Eric)are O.k., they just need to keep their stories straight sometimes.









No, never worked there, I wear blue in Brockton thank the Lord. JB1971 is right.........IF you're lucky enough to be accepted, and IF you can wait a few years, you can get the MPOC and then get the F-on with your life. Good Luck!!!!


BTW.....P.M. me if want some more B.S. cuz I do know people who work/worked there.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks ALL....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

They have already hired and are in the training process.



> Originally posted by Sgt. Jimmy Meneses:
> * JUST WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAS HEARD BACK FROM BRIDGEWATER STATE COLLEGE. I PUT IN FOR A RESERVE POSTION NO NEWS YET. WHAT ABOUT YOU. GOOG LUCK *


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Training has been post poned for a few do to a paperwork prob with the budget office at least thats what I was told when they called me on thurs....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I heard they may have some LT. Position(s) soon. Anybody else hear what's going on?
:?:


----------

